# just fond a dove. need help



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

We fond a baby dove not to small but i do not like the look of his wings. he fell out of a big tree, not shor how hight up he was but... 
here is the pic


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That wing doesn't look right at all. 
Are both wings like that or only one? Could be break from a fall. 
Pidgey is very good treating fractures. I am sure he will be on soon.

Reti


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

the 2nd pic is the right wing.
the 3rd pic is the lift wing.
he holds them right but they do not like right.
also he was in a pin tree and have sap on him.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

ok, so it's both wings, that is not good. Does he flap them?
Might be a congenital malformation, not much you can do a bout it.
Of course both could be broken, but it is unlikely.
Let's see what others have to say.

Reti


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

he flaped them win i try to cach, but still can not fly. he moves them right. 
i have two ringneck dove babies (pets). the same age as hem/she and, he/she dose the same as them. wich is just sitting or walking a little and not trying to fly. they are not that age yet i do not think.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, the pictures are a little fuzzy but it looks kinda' like he's not preening properly. Are those feathers still encased in the plastic-tube-like-stuff that holds the soft portion of the feather in towards the quill? You can play with your fingernails on that stuff and break it up. That allows the feather stuff to start expanding outward so that it begins to look like a real feather instead of a clear straw with something inside it. See if that helps.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

But, that said, it looks very suspiciously like many of the primary flight feathers aren't growing properly in that they're not achieving the proper length. I'd almost begin to suspect Circovirus for something like that. Can you stand back a little further and take a clearer picture? Use the most resolution that the camera will do and then crop the picture. If you don't know how to do that then send the picture to one of us.

Pidgey


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

what is Circovirus? i well try to get a few more pic. i just do not want to scare him/her. i did get some food down him/her tho.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

ok here these are the best pic i can get. he/she well not let me hold him/her right and i do not want to hart him/her.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Circovirus is a viral disease that affects how the primary flight and tail feathers grow. I don't have any practical experience with it but I think I recall that there are two varieties of it. I have seen a picture of a pigeon with no long feathers whatsoever.

Pidgey


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

do you know if; There is meds you need to get for it? If other bird can get it?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, that was actually not quite right--Circovirus affects the immune system and feather growth abnormalities occur. I'm not sure that that's what you're seeing--it might have to do more with malnutrition but something's going on and he really isn't preening properly. 

Here are some pages about Circovirus:

http://www.pigeoncote.com/vet/circo/circo.html

...and this one's probably better:

http://www.galamblabor.hu/angol/article/circo/circo.htm

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Any meds you'd put the bird on would be for secondary infections to get it through the rough spots but I don't know that that's ever been tried or what success it would have. I have no idea how the virus is transmitted at this point because I haven't read all of that in its entirety. I would definitely keep him isolated and would feed with a dedicated syringe (if you're tubing him) and wash your hands after every interaction.

Maybe someone else will happen along that can help. I've got to go to a show tonight and need to get along.

Pidgey


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

well not shor i just fond him/her. but i think i know who its mom and dad are and if i am right they are very nice looking birds we feed them all the time. so what do you think i should do about him/her. just feed and see what happens?

well thank you for the help Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Treat the bird for mites and lice and keep separated or a distance from the
other cages. Wash your hands before and after handling the bird. For a new, sick baby that I'm handfeeding, I frequently use the top of the cage to feed them on as a table so that I don't have them on my clothes requiring me to change clothing. Check inside the mouth the way you would with any bird for unusual growths and watch the droppings, though the one I saw there didn't look bad per se. Soaked puppy chow or baby bird formula or hand feeding soaked seeds are some of the ways to ensure the bird is getting the nutrition that s/he needs, but definitely hand feed this one and make sure enough food is being consumed daily. You may have to delay weaning in favor of ensuring the baby gets the proper nutrition because of the feathers. I had to delay Cole/Colette's weaning considerably, but the feathers were a tradgedy.

If you notice any turn for the worse in the bird's demeanor while handfeeding,
make sure and post right away.

fp


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok thank you. What meds should i use to treat for the mites and lice?
he/she is SO small.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Michelle, I always have Scalex on hand for use as a topical. It's pretty mild
and is well tolerated. It's sold at local pet stores that have bird products
or other Permethrine based products.

fp


----------

